

Why Plivo Cloud is better than Twilio - bevenky
http://clintberry.com/2012/why-plivo-cloud-is-better-than-twilio/

======
joshbaptiste
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vr3hZXr...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vr3hZXrVyIwJ:clintberry.com/2012/why-
plivo-cloud-is-a-game-changer/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
arunoda
SMS pricing is competitive and I like it.

But unfortunately its only for USA. So still Twillo rocks for me.

~~~
bevenky
We will be launching International SMS soon. Stay tuned :)

~~~
arunoda
Cool. Yes. Looking for that.

------
yabbadabbadoo
We're building a comprehensive phone system for our business, and it's
entirely built on top of plivo. It rocks!

------
rudhir-secpanel
So, does this mean that I can use my existing IP hard phones and control them
via plivo cloud?

~~~
bevenky
Yes definitely.. We have quite a few customers already doing this.

------
martinrd
Anybody tried nexmo.com? Pricing looks ok. International friendly.

~~~
johns
Twilio's new international SMS is roughly comparable with Nexmo's. Nexmo's is
slightly cheaper in our comparisons. Twilio's docs/dashboard/etc. are far
better. (I used to work at Twilio and am a happy customer of theirs at IFTTT)

------
chimi
Error establishing a database connection

~~~
bevenky
Looks like the blog post is down. Good things won't remain down for long :)

